
A Conversation with Koko the Gorilla (2015) - benbreen
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/08/koko-the-talking-gorilla-sign-language-francine-patterson/402307/?single_page=true
======
jonnybgood
This Slate[0] article goes over issues of selective interpretation with
animals such as Koko, which the TFA only briefly mentions despite it being a
very big issue in this area of research.

Slate: "But the research didn’t deliver on its promise. No new studies have
been launched in years, and the old ones are fizzling out. A behind-the-scenes
look at what remains of this research today reveals a surprisingly dramatic
world of lawsuits, mass resignations, and dysfunctional relationships between
humans and apes. Employees at these famed research organizations have mostly
kept quiet over the years, fearing retaliation from the organizations or
lawsuits for violating nondisclosure agreements."

[0]
[http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/201...](http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2014/08/koko_kanzi_and_ape_language_research_criticism_of_working_conditions_and.html)

